# Random Coral shots



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

The 37 gallon is starting to come back. 
Theres still a bit of cyano and a bit of algae problems, but I did get some alright shots.

Kenya Tree








Green Torch








Really Bright orange/red and green chalice








Acan Echinata








Snowflake Eel- Affectionately named Snape








Trachy








Purple Chalice. It has a nice thick green rim, unfortunately it was covered at the time








Green Convict chalice


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

awesome pieces!! I'm really a fan of enchinata's lately


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Love the echinata too. What kind of camera are you using.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

right now I'm using a nikon d3100 matched with a 40mm f2.8 macro lens. 
I have had that echinata for around a year. its gone from like 1"x1/2" to at least 3"x4". Im hoping i can get a lot more growth out of it this year. The thing is basically indestructible.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ben I'll trade you a piece of mine for yours in a few months! I have to grow mine back out but it's really starting to look amazing


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I love the eal thats so cool and pretty


----------

